# 2015 Rogue Select A/C Nitemare



## 1Rogue1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Anyone have a loud screeching problem after replacing an A/C compressor? Car runs great but I can't run the A/C because of this loud incessant screech. It literally sounds like dry bearings rubbing together at high speed. Any suggestions? I have replaced every pulley on the car except the water pump and crank pulleys. New belt also. Lost for ideas


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Was the new AC compressor an OEM unit or some aftermarket unit? Every compressor that comes from the factory should have the exact amount of AC compressor oil per-installed; your replacement compressor may not have had any oil. Did you go through all the installation steps? Here's a video clip describing the steps to be performed:


----------

